# local estate agents in mazarron/cartagena



## sotv (Mar 23, 2015)

I will be visiting Mazarron area in May and staying at mazzaron country club . I am looking to get in contact with a good local estate agent as I am considering taking early retirement in the Mazarron/Cartagena area. Can anyone recommend a good agent for the area


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's a few , all based on Camposol, just down the road from Country Club
Mercers -one of the the main agents
Also:
Another World 
2 let 2 sell 2 buy.
Luz del Sol
Sensol 
It's probably easier to Google "Estate agents in the Mazarron area for info and telephone numbers,


----------



## sotv (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you for the quick response. Would you recommend any of the agents you have listed over the others


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It would not be fair as I have not gone through the whole selling process yet
I imagine they are pretty similar
It's best to use a well established one, as estate agents aren't regulated in Spain, and anyone can set up as one.


----------



## sotv (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks, I understand but having owned a property in Turkey, I know how important it is to use a good agent that others have used and can recommend


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

i would look at solhuse in puerto mazarron they are an anglo danish outfit.

we've just bought our place on m c c through them. very professional outfit.

also mercers on camposol.


----------



## sotv (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks Smitty.One of the areas We are considering is MCC,so who knows perhaps we will be neighbours in the future


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

MMC has very little in the way of amenities and relies on the Commercial centre, Medical centre etc on Camposol for its needs
You may already know this, but it's something the agents don't point out when extolling the virtues of MCC


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

extranjero said:


> MMC has very little in the way of amenities and relies on the Commercial centre, Medical centre etc on Camposol for its needs
> You may already know this, but it's something the agents don't point out when extolling the virtues of MCC


this is true, only bar/restaurant,tennis courts, petanque courts and swimming pool that is only open in the summer months.

however it does have is a substantially higher build quality than camposol and a much more international feel to it due to the many different nationalities that live on there.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It also has high community fees
There are no community fees on Camposol, it comes under the Council.
Don't make the mistake , as others do, of assuming all properties on Camposol are of poor build quality


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

extranjero said:


> It also has high community fees
> There are no community fees on Camposol, it comes under the Council.
> Don't make the mistake , as others do, of assuming all properties on Camposol are of poor build quality


rubbish!!!! 27.20 per month not high. i have never said that ALL properties on camposol are of poor quality ..... just some of them mainly on high "c" and on d


----------



## sotv (Mar 23, 2015)

my understanding is that it is mainly sector D on Camposol where problems have occured with the build quality but perhaps you can elaborate extrajero.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

sotv said:


> Thanks, I understand but having owned a property in Turkey, I know how important it is to use a good agent that others have used and can recommend



I agree with that re Turkish property. We own a property in Yalikavak and we are hoping to sell soon. A good Emlak is more important that a Lawyer there.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

sotv said:


> my understanding is that it is mainly sector D on Camposol where problems have occured with the build quality but perhaps you can elaborate extrajero.


Lots of posts and info about Camposol on this forum, which you can find using the search facility.
Lots of people run the place down who have never been there. 
Yes D has problems, which are being sorted.
A and B are more established and much nearer all the facilities of the two commercial centres.
See " Murcia Today" and the Camposol Residents Association for more info on Camposol and the area.


----------

